# munin-node netstat plugin error



## wonslung (Nov 1, 2013)

I installed munin-node today and I found that the netstat plugin doesn't work.  I was wondering if anyone knew a solution for this problem.


Here is the relevant information from the logs.

```
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	netstat: option requires an argument -- I
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	usage: netstat [-AaLnSTWx] [-f protocol_family | -p protocol]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	               [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -i | -I interface [-abdhnW] [-f address_family]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	               [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -w wait [-I interface] [-d] [-M core] [-N system] [-q howmany]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -s [-s] [-z] [-f protocol_family | -p protocol]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	               [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -i | -I interface -s [-f protocol_family | -p protocol]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	               [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -m [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -B [-I interface]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -r [-AanW] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -rs [-s] [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -g [-W] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -gs [-s] [-f address_family] [-M core] [-N system]
2013/10/31-20:20:05 [34196] 	       netstat -Q
```


----------

